# Gilbrew's Hops = 100%



## thylacine (24/9/09)

Earlier this year I purchased three hop varieties from Gilbrew. (he supplied an extra two, gratis) I put the five in the ground last month. All five have succeeded and are reaching skyward...

Thanks Gilbrew...


----------



## raven19 (24/9/09)

Yes he has done well!

My Tettnang is just poking thru at the moment, waiting for some warmer weather to kick things off more.


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

I just bought 1 but he sent me 2 anyway, champion. Will deff be buying more off him next year if he's selling em'.


----------



## matt white (24/9/09)

Gee thanks for the wrap guys. Should be back on deck again next year with more rhizomes. Currently tying up my 6 varieties as they are on the climb.....


----------



## manticle (24/9/09)

I bought one. It sprouted.

Good stuff.


----------



## Nick JD (25/9/09)

How far north can a hop be grown in coastal eastern Aus?


----------



## thylacine (25/9/09)

Nick JD said:


> How far north can a hop be grown in coastal eastern Aus?



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=20914


----------



## Nick JD (26/9/09)

thylacine said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=20914



Thanks, shit outa luck then I is. :angry:


----------

